# looking for entry level mtb



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

I just started back riding, and lost a part in my current build. so im on the lookout for a complete mtb

I'm 6' 200lbs, no problem pedaling on terrains. im looking for a decent bike to ride all around.

-29er
-any suspension
-any brakes
-any drivetrain
-preferably not over $500
-local pickup or free shipping (31088)

below is a list of what we've found so far, feel free to give opinions about them im all ears.
-Save up to 60% Off 29ER Mountain Bikes - MTB - Windsor Cliff 29RComp
-Airborne Bicycles. Skyhawk
-Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane Fantom 29Trail
-Talon 29er 2 (2012) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States
-Diamondback Overdrive 29Er MTB Bike '12 > Complete Bikes > Cross-Country Mountain Bikes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop
-


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hard to go wrong with one of these http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/jeep-bike-build-776332.html

seriously though...what kind of budget? I know you say, "not a whole lot", but that can mean different things for different people.


----------



## Gonzoso (Mar 25, 2012)

Craigslist is great for deals on bikes. Just picked up a cobia for wicked cheap.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Gonzoso said:


> Craigslist is great for deals on bikes. Just picked up a cobia for wicked cheap.


i tried that, no mid level bikes tho, just dept store and high end bikes for sale near me, and I cant afford the high end ones.

theres a bike store near me that carries Trek, but im just keeping my eyes out for a possible 'better' deal


----------



## spartus625 (Mar 15, 2012)

Most of the bikes I see on my local CL are L-XL frames, which is disappointing cause there are some really great deals on bikes, I suppose I'll keep searching. I am looking to get a Trek Marlin from my LBS if nothing pans out on CL soon.


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

Gonzoso said:


> Craigslist is great for deals on bikes. Just picked up a cobia for wicked cheap.


Agreed. I picked up a Kona on CL for pretty cheap. Keep looking and look for misspelled words. The guy I bought my bike off of spelled mountain without the "I". Also, try searching for just the price range (with a little more than you are willing to spend because you can always talk 'em down a bit) and nothing else in the bike section. Good luck!


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

spartus625 said:


> Most of the bikes I see on my local CL are L-XL frames, which is disappointing cause there are some really great deals on bikes, I suppose I'll keep searching. I am looking to get a Trek Marlin from my LBS if nothing pans out on CL soon.


thats one of the few things that dissapoints me. I have to drive there, confirm the item, debate the price, and deal with all the problems. its a hassle sometimes. thats why im scoping out the new stuff mainly. that doesnt cut me off completely from used bikes tho.



IamDefiler said:


> Agreed. I picked up a Kona on CL for pretty cheap. Keep looking and look for misspelled words. The guy I bought my bike off of spelled mountain without the "I". Also, try searching for just the price range (with a little more than you are willing to spend because you can always talk 'em down a bit) and nothing else in the bike section. Good luck!


will do, thats what I do i usually look at the item and assess the price on the spot. hell I got a $750 MJ for 500 bucks, cause it wasnt running lol.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

one more thing. what Bike brands are good to keep an eye out for? heres what Ive heard so far

Trek
Schwinn(maybe?)
Giant
Kona
any more


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

for $500 I'd look at Giant or Jamis... most bang for the buck. I've had a $350 giant for yrs that I gave to a friends kid a few yrs back as he was riding more than me anyway... thing still runs fine.. 

Trek, cDale and such you're paying for the name as much as the bike in those price ranges. 

if you can find something like a Redline you will get a decent unit too. 

I used to recommend C-list and ebay used bike but have had more than a fw friends get burned. honestly it's best to get a new bike with a warr even if it's a cheapo.. at least it'll run for a yr or 2 free of any costly issues. :skep:


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

thomllama said:


> for $500 I'd look at Giant or Jamis... most bang for the buck. I've had a $350 giant for yrs that I gave to a friends kid a few yrs back as he was riding more than me anyway... thing still runs fine..
> 
> Trek, cDale and such you're paying for the name as much as the bike in those price ranges.
> 
> ...


I always thought Trek was a name brand. My father had spoke too highly of them sometimes around his buddies lol

definitely agreed with the warranty. they ALWAYS come in a handy, hell i wouldnt buy a brand new car w/o a lifetime/fullcoverage.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Spec7 said:


> I'd steer clear of the Schwinn's, but the rest of your list is worth your time along with:
> Gary Fisher
> Specialized
> Cannondale
> ...


thanks man, ill keep those brands in mind


----------



## lov2bike01 (May 21, 2011)

Go to a bike shop, they may have an older bike they are willing to sell. Or checkout the XC6 at Costco, I bought one last year. Good price:specs, they also have videos on their site:
Northrock Bike - Shop Talk


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

I'd steer clear of the Schwinn's, but the rest of your list is worth your time along with:
Gary Fisher
Specialized
Cannondale
Felt
Scott
Bianchi
Rocky Mountain
Santa Cruz
Felt
Raleigh (some of them)
Haro (again some of them)

I'm not necessarily a fan of all the above brands, but they are more likely to provide a durable and fun ride for you. The list is also not exhaustive and plenty more could be added. I only listed these because they are more common manufacturers and your likelihood of finding one used at a great price has greater potential.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Nick_Knipp said:


> I always thought Trek was a name brand. My father had spoke too highly of them sometimes around his buddies lol
> 
> definitely agreed with the warranty. they ALWAYS come in a handy, hell i wouldnt buy a brand new car w/o a lifetime/fullcoverage.


Oh trek is good, and they are very good about Warr issues and such.. but in that price range your going to pay more for their name stuck on the frame than anything else.. Giant and Jamis (and Felt like Spec7 listed) are smaller names (even though Giant is actually a bigger company) ..you'll get slightly better part bolted on with the lesser name brands is all


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

lov2bike01 said:


> Go to a bike shop, they may have an older bike they are willing to sell. Or checkout the XC6 at Costco, I bought one last year. Good price:specs, they also have videos on their site:
> Northrock Bike - Shop Talk


aww yeah I miss costco... we used to go there alot when I was living in Missouri, now the closest one ins in Atlanta :madman:

what brand makes XC6?


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

If you could go $549, I'd go with this one with RockShox Fork and (lower end) hydraulic brakes:
Save up to 60% Off 29ER Mountain Bikes - MTB - Windsor Cliff 29RComp


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

BeginnerCycling said:


> If you could go $549, I'd go with this one with RockShox Fork and (lower end) hydraulic brakes:
> Save up to 60% Off 29ER Mountain Bikes - MTB - Windsor Cliff 29RComp


30 spd 

thats going on the list to consider :thumbsup:


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Loudviking said:


> Found a bike for you.
> 
> Airborne Bicycles. Skyhawk


thats a decent bike, but its a 26"
ill put it on the list anyways


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Nick_Knipp said:


> I just started back riding, and lost a part in my current build. so im on the lookout for a complete mtb
> 
> I'm 6' 200lbs, no problem pedaling on terrains. im looking for a decent bike to ride all around.
> 
> ...


Found a bike for you.
It's a 26er though.

Airborne Bicycles. Skyhawk


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Loudviking said:


> Found a bike for you.
> It's a 26er though.
> 
> Airborne Bicycles. Skyhawk


shipping for that one is 50 bucks, but i can see it beats the mid end treks at the bike shop. they dont have hydraulic disc brakes on the 3500 for the same price lol


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I think there's a lot to be said for buying locally. You do pay a bit of a premium, but you get a chance to ride a few bikes and get a sense of sizing, and you get the bike ride-ready and with some shop support.

Working on bikes isn't rocket science or anything, but I think it's easier to keep an already-working bike working nicely than it is to start from a partially assembled, untuned bike in a box.

There are a ton of reputable brands. Maybe start by having a look at what your local shops carry, and seeing what you like. To be honest, aside from some variance in the fit, they're going to be pretty similar at any given price.

To stretch a buck, closeout is great. Sounds like used isn't turning anything up for you yet, but keep an eye on CL at least until you buy something. I actually just picked up a new-to-me track bike that way.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I think there's a lot to be said for buying locally. You do pay a bit of a premium, but you get a chance to ride a few bikes and get a sense of sizing, and you get the bike ride-ready and with some shop support.
> 
> Working on bikes isn't rocket science or anything, but I think it's easier to keep an already-working bike working nicely than it is to start from a partially assembled, untuned bike in a box.
> 
> ...


thats what i'd like to do first, get the feel of the bike before buying. and I can ride it home instead of throw in on the floor of my Jeep (scratches)

of course not, I'm in automobiles going into diesel/motorcycles/etc in the near future. bicycles were actually the first toys i started tinkering on as a kid, I missed my red bike back then lol.

yes there are, theres also a few i avoid, like mongoose, I dont ever trust their brakes anymore since it wouldve cost me my life. its not the brand that impresses me its the parts of the bike that does. the brand just gives me a good "you're clear" message.

I'm definitely looking around town, sadly theres only one bike shop nearby and they carry trek, and one other brand i forgot... im asking my friends as well, one of my good friends used to ride BMX, he had an expensive built one too so he can help a bit.

well all that aside, got a bike I can look at?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

no bike shop is going to sell a new bike that i would recommend for you for under $500. most bikes in that price range have pogo-stick forks and flimsy wheels. those online shops are problematic, but you can find plenty of argument about that all over this website. it would be more expensive in the long-run to buy from an online-only shop than a local bike shop. your best bet is a decent used bike. keep cruising craigslist, something will pop up.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

texasnavy05 said:


> if you are open to buying online...bikesdirect is prolly best bang for the buck for a budget under 500. after that i would check giantnerd.com sometimes they have really great deals. also, check performancebike.com they have one or two 29ers in your price range.
> 
> I looked at the a couple of the bikes on each of these sites, and for the most part the specs are the same from bike to bike.
> 
> ...


I'll check that site out, and I did look at that motobecane, sadly its sold out 
ill put it on the list anyways


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

if you are open to buying online...bikesdirect is prolly best bang for the buck for a budget under 500. after that i would check giantnerd.com sometimes they have really great deals. also, check performancebike.com they have one or two 29ers in your price range.

I looked at the a couple of the bikes on each of these sites, and for the most part the specs are the same from bike to bike.

personally I would go with this one Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane Fantom 29Trail

Didnt see much on Ebay that was worth mentioning. Unless you want to try and do a build.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

mack_turtle said:


> no bike shop is going to sell a new bike that i would recommend for you for under $500. most bikes in that price range have pogo-stick forks and flimsy wheels. those online shops are problematic, but you can find plenty of argument about that all over this website. it would be more expensive in the long-run to buy from an online-only shop than a local bike shop. your best bet is a decent used bike. keep cruising craigslist, something will pop up.


well I had thought about the Trek 3500 Disc, I've rode those alot with my Dad so im used to them. it actually breaks a bit as well.. and I'm getting bored of it lol. I'm broadening my search.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Nick_Knipp said:


> well all that aside, got a bike I can look at?


My mountain bike is post #121. (And post #1.  )
http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/post-your-$1000-2000-hardtail-685402-5.html

It retailed for $600. I was in a hurry, so I bought it that way rather than taking some time on CL. Friends of mine have done a lot better on used, but oh well. I've got a nice disc road bike and a track bike I bought that way.

Depending on my mood, I see my bike as either the object lesson in inexpensive retail bikes and upgradeitis or mine in a way that no near-stock bike ever could be.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Nick_Knipp said:


> well I had thought about the Trek 3500 Disc, I've rode those alot with my Dad so im used to them. it actually breaks a bit as well.. and I'm getting bored of it lol. I'm broadening my search.


the 3500 disc is not really meant to be an off-road bike. Trek classifies it with a sticker on the downtube that says "city/touring bikes." it has single-wall rims, a freewheel, steel handlebars, and a flimsy fork. fine for sidewalks and bike paths, but anything but the breeziest of trails is going to abuse it fast.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

mack_turtle said:


> the 3500 disc is not really meant to be an off-road bike. Trek classifies it with a sticker on the downtube that says "city/touring bikes." it has single-wall rims, a freewheel, steel handlebars, and a flimsy fork. fine for sidewalks and bike paths, but anything but the breeziest of trails is going to abuse it fast.


i thought so, it didnt really do that well offroad, thanks.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

I would suggest finding your local LBS's. All of them. Start with phone calls. Let them know your budget and that you are new to biking and would like to come take a look but you want to know if they have anything around what you are looking for. My first suggestion would be finding a Giant LBS (I know im a bit brand biased but still). Ask them if they have any leftover 2010 or 2011 Giant Talon 29er 2's. The 2012 MSRP's for $650 so you could pretty easily get a 2010 or 2011 down into your price range. 

Example: I bought my 2010 Yukon FX in Sept. of 2011. MSRP is $1050 on the 2011 (the newest available at the time, the 12's were quite out yet). Due to being last years model the bike was marked down to $850. Then since the Giant road bikes were on sale because it was the same month as the tour de france (i believe) he extended the 10% off to the mountain bikes. Thats $285 knocked off the MSRP right off the bat no questions asked. A similar deal would put you right in your budget for a properly sized name brand 29er with LBS support. If you start getting serious about trail riding then you'll end up wanting a lighter wheelset and a different front fork. But from what I estimate your normal riding style will be from the other thread, that bike would exceed all of your exepectations and allow you to get the right frame size.

Also, once I had that price in mind I called every other LBS in the city and compared, none of them could come close to I pulled the trigger.



Sorry for my negativity in the other thread, but its hard to watch someone purposely defy sound advice. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

SuperSlow35th said:


> I would suggest finding your local LBS's. All of them. Start with phone calls. Let them know your budget and that you are new to biking and would like to come take a look but you want to know if they have anything around what you are looking for. My first suggestion would be finding a Giant LBS (I know im a bit brand biased but still). Ask them if they have any leftover 2010 or 2011 Giant Talon 29er 2's. The 2012 MSRP's for $650 so you could pretty easily get a 2010 or 2011 down into your price range.


theres only one LBS around here, and one in Macon, which either is bad business or perm closed. I have someone looking at the truck to buy, and if im lucky I'll have 500 in my pocket ready to buy, i dont like browsing around in person without money. but I dont mind checking online and stuff.

I'll put giant talon 29er 2 on the list as well


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

what yall think of this one

Diamondback Overdrive 29Er MTB Bike '12 > Complete Bikes > Cross-Country Mountain Bikes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

Nick_Knipp said:


> what yall think of this one
> 
> Diamondback Overdrive 29Er MTB Bike '12 > Complete Bikes > Cross-Country Mountain Bikes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


I like mine , I think its a great platform to build on


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Richard_ said:


> I like mine , I think its a great platform to build on


awesome thats going on the list


----------



## mtskibum16 (Apr 14, 2009)

I was just going to recommend Diamondback as a good bang-for-the-buck brand. Hard to beat. A few years ago when I first started I found a really nice 2002 Specialized Rockhopper on CL for only $250 in really great shape. It didn't need anything and everything worked. Honestly, with $500 to spend you'll get much more bike for the money going used. Do some research, ask some questions, and make the drive to Atlanta when you find the right one. Should be plenty of selection around there.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Seems to have pretty decent reviews for an entry-level 29er:
Diamondback Overdrive 29er Hardtail Reviews


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

if you want more raw material for experimental projects, come visit in my Atlanta. I have tons of old stuff.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

Just had an offer to pick up alot of bike parts from Mack, its 2-3 hours away, I have a Wrangler, no trailer, should I take or decline?


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

After a dozen suggestions on your Jeep bike thread you still seriously needed to start yet another thread asking? 
DO you have absolutely nothing better to do with your time?

I will throw my two cents in, any bike you buy not from a Dept Store will be light years better than the "jeep" bike you were wanting to build before, Just go down drop your 400.00 on a basic bike and go have fun.

End thread


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't think him starting this thread is worse than anyone else starting an entry-level MTB purchase thread. They're all just as redundant.

I found the jeep thread amusing, but didn't contribute and would have missed him asking for help on a real bike next to all the other silliness. So yeah, maybe he could have used the search function and looked at another $xxx bike thread. But this is no worse than everyone else who doesn't use the search function.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Completely different as there were already bikes offered him on the other thread which he completely ignored. 
Otherwise I would agree with you.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Nick_Knipp said:


> Just had an offer to pick up alot of bike parts from Mack, its 2-3 hours away, I have a Wrangler, no trailer, should I take or decline?


I'm all for tinkering, but you said you needed something decent to commute to school on and maybe hit some trails -- so I'd say start with one of the several decent suggested bikes in this thread, ride it a little while, then start thinking of parts to upgrade or your next build from the ground up.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Nick_Knipp said:


> Just had an offer to pick up alot of bike parts from Mack, its 2-3 hours away, I have a Wrangler, no trailer, should I take or decline?


Lets think about this for a second.....

You drive a Jeep Wrangler that gets approx 15 mpg. 
You are going to drive, we'll split it down the middle and call it 2.5 hours @ about 60mph (assuming its mostly highway, best case scenario).
Thats about a 150-170 mile trip one way. So around 300 miles round trip.
Georgias average price for 87 octane is $3.84 a gallon. 
Youre going to spend about $76-$80 in fuel alone. Not to mention 6-7 hours of your time.
These are a pile of parts, in which you will no doubt have to spend more money to buy odd and ends parts you dont have and need. Not to mention more of your time sourcing parts and assembling the bike.

And in the end you will most likely end up with a hodge podge mixed and matched rig comprised of low end and stuff not even good enough to call low end.

Instead spend your time wisely. Search for the best deals, look around, become an informed shopper. If you are dead set on not going to an LBS and spending around $500, I would very seriously suggest the following...

1.) call this guy 29er Iron Horse mountain bike with Gopro camera and Giro downhill helmet (Iron Horse 29er Full Suspension). He's asking $500 with a GoPro camera and a Giro Helmet. The camera is worth about $200 by itself. Ask him how much he would sell the bike without the camera, or without the camera and helmet. 
2.) Id guess hed be willing to take $300 cash for the bike.
3.) Drive to atlanta and pick it up.

Then youve spent no more than $400, and at most 8 or 9 hours of your time. Leaving you with a decent ride with entry level componentry. Not to mention up to date geometry and parts availablity.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

Did you ever consider a ss? the redline monocog is a great bike in your price range. SS isn't as hard as you might assume.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

BeginnerCycling said:


> I'm all for tinkering, but you said you needed something decent to commute to school on and maybe hit some trails -- so I'd say start with one of the several decent suggested bikes in this thread, ride it a little while, then start thinking of parts to upgrade or your next build from the ground up.


Yeah i love tinkering, but I do need a ride to school, 15k miles ic oming up on the Duc and the Jeeps got a built in whirlpool gas tank.



SuperSlow35th said:


> Lets think about this for a second.....
> 
> You drive a Jeep Wrangler that gets approx 15 mpg.
> You are going to drive, we'll split it down the middle and call it 2.5 hours @ about 60mph (assuming its mostly highway, best case scenario).
> ...


thats the best lead so far, thanks I'll call him at first light.



elwoodturner said:


> Did you ever consider a ss? the redline monocog is a great bike in your price range. SS isn't as hard as you might assume.


I dont mind a single speed, theyre great exercise, but are they good at hilly terrains offroad? plus I got this HUGE hill on the way to school, the way around it is another 2 miles. I rode ss most of the time as a kid on my old 'bmx' looking bike w/o a seat, that thing had good gears. Idk about now, compared to 8 years ago im out of shape lol.

I dont mind trying them at the LBS first though.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

if you want to come look at the pile of junk we have at the co-op, the offer still stands. you might be disappointed though. even the homeless guys who frequent the shop often find little they really want. it really might not be worth the trip. i did not offer you the whole pile of everything we have, that's for the community to share. i said you can have all the junk bikes you want and you can buy parts to build a decent bike.


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

For your budget I would suggest looking for something with a good frame that you wouldn't mind keeping and upgrading components as time and money allow.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

mack_turtle said:


> if you want to come look at the pile of junk we have at the co-op, the offer still stands. you might be disappointed though. even the homeless guys who frequent the shop often find little they really want. it really might not be worth the trip. i did not offer you the whole pile of everything we have, that's for the community to share. i said you can have all the junk bikes you want and you can buy parts to build a decent bike.


yeah thats what i was thinking, who would give away 30 free bikes. plus the drive is long



FujNoob said:


> For your budget I would suggest looking for something with a good frame that you wouldn't mind keeping and upgrading components as time and money allow.


I'm already looking into that iron horse bike, its a full suspension 29er, decent


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Singlespeeds are as good or bad at riding hills as you are.

Personally, I prefer to have gears most of the time. Although I just bought a fixed-gear.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

My stepdad gave me his bike for free, idk why, he busted the back wheel and I had a spare one to give him, I said "take it man" and get this, his reply "nah I'll get another one"

i told him whatever, gimme that one then, put the wheel on and rode away. maybe I'll trade it (lol)

No leads on a good bike yet, I cant get a hold of that guy with the iron horse. and the truck isnt sold yet, one buyer may get it in May, but im hoping sooner.










ps. bike has only been used once..


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Free is always good! Ride the heck out of it and have some fun!


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

yeah it aint comfortable, nor any good but itll have to do til i get me a real bike.

I better double check everything and make sure theyre tightened good before it breaks on me and I end up in front of another taurus..


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Perfect bike to lock up on campus. Yeah, check that everything is tight. If those are plastic pedals, at 200 lbs. you might consider some inexpensive metal pedals, like these: Diamondback Sound Pedal (Black Alloy, 9/16 - Inch, Pack of 2): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

BeginnerCycling said:


> Perfect bike to lock up on campus. Yeah, check that everything is tight. If those are plastic pedals, at 200 lbs. you might consider some inexpensive metal pedals, like these: Diamondback Sound Pedal (Black Alloy, 9/16 - Inch, Pack of 2): Sports & Outdoors


I just remembered, I did buy a set of metal pedals from the bike store, I was gonna use it on a project. but ill go ahead and swap the pedals.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

:thumbsup: Don't forget to grease the threads on the pedals (white lithium or similar).


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

you might want to read the following about how much that Next bike sucks before you hurt yourself.
http://forums.mtbr.com/bike-frame-discussion/next-parowan-760949.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/rusted-up-bike-trying-restore-760733.html

it's basically the quintessential junk bike. go gentle on it because there's nothing "strong" on that bike that is going to survive anything but slowly riding on paved surfaces.

if you are going to change the pedals, you will need pedals with 1/2" spindles for that one-piece crank. most non-junk bikes will have a crank that uses a 9/16" spindle.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

mack_turtle said:


> you might want to read the following about how much that Next bike sucks before you hurt yourself.
> http://forums.mtbr.com/bike-frame-discussion/next-parowan-760949.html
> http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/rusted-up-bike-trying-restore-760733.html
> 
> ...


yeah I know its a POS, i didnt even want it at first, it had a sale tag of $50 at Walmart when I first saw it. "red flags" all over, but its still better than walking

If it does break I'd just ditch it and walk home.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Nick_Knipp said:


> If it does break I'd just ditch it and walk home.


... if you can still walk after that deathtrap folds under you. I am not being melodramatic.you're a big guy and that bike is as flimsy as they come. not to mention it's way too small for you. I would sell it for $25 and put that money toward a bike that does not hate you.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

the guy selling the iron horse finally texted back. hes putting a tag of $325 on it.

Im thinking of taking my truck to the junkyard for 250 bucks and probably drive and get it tomorrow.

suggestions?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Your truck runs and drives, right? Where I live, a car that runs, drives and passes smog is worth a lot more than $250.

That Iron Horse is not worth $325. Maybe $100. I followed his link back to the specs - it's a department store bike.

If you're selling the truck anyway, take a little more time and try to get more like $1000 for it. It may not be worth that, I don't know anything beyond that it's a jeep, and I don't know your region. But it's got to be worth more than $250.

Keep looking for a bike. It can take a little while. I stuck a Craig's List feed on my Google home page while I was looking for a track bike, and eventually it paid off but not in the first week and a half. Actually I'd expect you to do better finding a mountain bike, they're more common.


----------



## teamccloud (Apr 5, 2012)

Nick_Knipp said:


> i tried that, no mid level bikes tho, just dept store and high end bikes for sale near me, and I cant afford the high end ones.
> 
> theres a bike store near me that carries Trek, but im just keeping my eyes out for a possible 'better' deal


I paid around $400 at my local shop for my Trek 3900 Disc last year. For me, it was a huge upgrade from my 20-year-old Schwinn.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Your truck runs and drives, right? Where I live, a car that runs, drives and passes smog is worth a lot more than $250.
> 
> That Iron Horse is not worth $325. Maybe $100. I followed his link back to the specs - it's a department store bike.
> 
> ...


no the truck doesnt run, theres no motor or transmisson, just body. I stripped everything out. I can wait and sell it for 500 but itll be a while and a bit harder.

Yes i know some walmarts sell the iron horse, but it seems lie a good bike to use. 29er with 21 speeds and a decent frame. I'll probably drive up there and look at it. and offer him 200 cash. I'll look for some proof its a dept store bike lol.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Because I'm procrastinating, some reasons I think it's a department store bike:
1) Only comes in one frame size.
2) Fork: SR Suntour M2026
3) Crank: Prowheel MA-A343
4) Rims: Alloy 36 hole
5) Cogs: 13-30T
6) Front derailleur: DNP 34.9
7) Rear derailleur: Shimano RD-M360
8) Shifters: Shimano SL-TX307R, Shimano SL-TX30LN
9) Handlebars: Steel Riser Mountain Bike Bar
10) Rear shock: Alloy Coil Spring

That's about half the spec. sheet. A few of the entries can use a little more explanation. Cheap LBS bikes come with a Suntour crank. It's already garbage. This is not even a Suntour. It also has a plastic guard on the third chain ring, to keep your pants out of it. Good feature for people not together enough to roll up their pant legs, but never present on "real" mountain bikes.

Nobody's shipping bikes with 36-hole rims lately. There's nothing inherently bad about having that many spokes, actually I just built a really nice 36-spoke wheel. But I wouldn't be at all surprised if it's also a single-walled rim. Which is an inherently sucky design. And it's always suspicious when they don't even specify a brand, even if it's Alex or Weinmann.

Cassettes almost never have a 13t small cog. That, and your mention of it being a 21-speed bike, make that a 7-speed freewheel. That's compatible with a particularly crappy kind of hub. You're going to break it.

Cheap bikes still have a Shimano or SRAM front derailleur. Sometimes they have Microshift or Suntour lately. This has something even cheaper.

The RD's actually not necessarily terrible, just inexpensive.

Shimano's mountain bike model numbers always have an M in them. When they have TX, it's their super-cheap recreational/utility parts level.

As with rims, the coil-over shock design doesn't necessarily have to be bad. But when they don't even say it's a KS or something... If that shock doesn't have a damper, it'll actually make the bike ride harsher, not smoother.

I respect that you don't have a lot of money to spend on this project. I spend a lot of time there myself. Take a little time - you'll see a better option. Keep socking away money while you wait, and you can also stretch your price up a little if it takes long enough.

My last commuter was an older Raleigh I picked up for $95. I eventually broke the chainstay, but it took me a few years. So I'd say it paid for itself in bus passes not bought, gas not burned, and parking not paid for. This is totally doable, you just need a little more patience. Come to think of it, there's a whole thread devoted to people putting together bikes on a shoestring, that mostly seem like pretty viable setups.

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/post-your-cheap-bike-sub-$200-695479.html


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

alright then, ill wait.

ill just tell him hes too far away


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

You could always offer him $80 and see if you hear back in a couple weeks. I don't know if this would go any better than the bike you'd taken apart and that your boss threw out, though.


----------



## Nick_Knipp (Mar 21, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> You could always offer him $80 and see if you hear back in a couple weeks. I don't know if this would go any better than the bike you'd taken apart and that your boss threw out, though.


ill see what I can do. Yeah I wish he had never thrown out that damn triangle.. that was pretty much the whole project.

i'd just scrap the rest of the bike frame along with my other metals.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

whoever neg repped me for offering to help a fellow rider by offering the services of a legit 501(c)(3) nonprofit bicycle co-op that helps dozens of neighbors maintain transportation independence and teaches kids about bicycle repair in four locations, shame on you. you don't get it. i was trying to help a fellow rider with his project and you took offense at that?


----------



## carlflow (Apr 6, 2012)

Trek and Specialized are my favorites, but any respected brand (that have already been listed here) will do for an entry level bike


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

His boss threw the bike away... He's starting over


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes, that was in the other thread -- latest here was someone gave him a Next but he was still looking around for a better bike.


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

mack_turtle said:


> ... if you can still walk after that deathtrap folds under you. I am not being melodramatic.you're a big guy and that bike is as flimsy as they come. not to mention it's way too small for you. I would sell it for $25 and put that money toward a bike that does not hate you.


That is to far... It may be to small for him, but this bike is not going to fold up on him on a bike path on the way to school. You would be completely right if he decided to be dumb and take it on a mountain, but junk bikes have their purpose. Especially when that purpose is to get you to school and not get stolen while you are in class.


----------



## SMtundra (Apr 7, 2011)

Get a GT karakoram 3.0 from blueskycycling for $319, it seems like a solid base to eventually start upgrading.


----------



## 6string718 (May 1, 2012)

Any particular reason why you're going for a 29er?


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

updates please. did you sell the truck?


----------



## maximumsport (May 5, 2012)

I just picked up a 2012 Diamondback Overdrive 29 and loving it!


----------



## thesmiter1 (May 30, 2012)

Sorry, don't mean to hijack or ressurect and old thread, but I'm new and on the prowl for a new bike. I came accross this, and was wondering if it's a good deal for $175:

(Can't post images or links, WTF?)

It is a Stumpjumper, apparently an old 90s version (from what I could tell by looking at bikepedia). Any recommendations?

There's also a Hardrock for $125

(Can't post images or links........)

I really wish I could make my own threads or that there was some place to ask about good deals. Someone please help me with this. It's driving me nuts!


----------



## sirgringo (May 20, 2012)

I had also looked at some older bikes on Craigslist. I was very tempted to pull the trigger on several of them but they were either a long drive or didn't have quite what I was looking for. Ultimately I bought a new Raleigh Talus 3.0. Great bike and it was $350+ out the door. I'm very pleased with the deal and so far have no complaints. :thumbsup:


----------



## thesmiter1 (May 30, 2012)

Anybody have any advice? I really wish I could post images or links or make my own threads. At the very least there should be a stickied thread in which people can ask about bikes (what it's worth, quality, price) they are considering buying.

There is an old Specialized Hardrock Comp I am considering. It is $175:

h ttp://img.claspics.com/27xyjkce/h2qfns5k/1338142994-877.JPG_m.jpg

(Remove the space between "h" and "ttp" to view a picture of the bike)

Here's another Hardrock for $150:

h ttp://images.craigslist.org/5K15Ja5Ma3E83Ff3l7c52a9768d2a5c571ff8.jpg
*(Remove space between "h" and "ttp" to view)

Here's an old Stumpjumper for $175:

h ttp://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/bik/3029767969.html

Are any of these good deals? Do they look like they are in good condition?


----------



## thesmiter1 (May 30, 2012)

Can anybody help? Is the Stump Jumper a good deal?


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

The first link seems to be down now. I was able to see the other 2. Though I'm no expert on these bikes, they are both pretty old. So, It's hard to say what kind of condition they will be in. Not sure how tight your budget is, but for around the same price I'd probably go with something like the Nashbar AT-1 (from nashbar.com) instead (if you need a bike frame that large)

Do you know what size you need? Size is the most important consideration. That Stump Jumper seems to be a pretty large frame. There are other bikes on Phoenix Craigslist that look interesting (Fisher Wahoo and Scott Aspect) but their frames are not as big.


----------



## d1sco (Jun 6, 2012)

maximumsport said:


> I just picked up a 2012 Diamondback Overdrive 29 and loving it!


maximumsport - do you have the base overdrive 29? I saw that Performance Bike has an exclusive Diamondback Overdrive Expert for $499 but I can't find any information on it.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

I've only been riding trail for about 2 months now, and am now on the hunt for my first real mountain bike. My budget is about $900 or thereabouts, and I've had test rides on the following models so far (all '12 models)::

1. Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29er
2. Specialized Rockhopper 29er
3. Trek Gary Fisher Marlin

Really liked the geometry and handling of the Marlin compared to the Specialized 29ers. Not that the Specialized were bad bikes, just that the Marlin seemed to push and handle "lighter" than the Specialized models. 

I can get into the Marlin for about $630, while the Specialized ran about $750 to $950 between the 2 models. Anyone with knowledge and/or experience on any of these models that could share opinions on brand quality, geometry, component comparisons and "bang for the buck" info?

I've heard some complaints about the Marlin's stock Tektro disc brakes being unusually noisy. And I see the Rockhopper is spec'd with Avid BB5 brakes which generally seem to get positive reviews. 

FYI... I live and ride in the Kansas City metro area, and do mostly moderate level singletracks, with an eye toward riding more aggressive track in the future. Being new to MTB, just hoping for some experienced opinions to help make a more informed purchase.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

If your budget is around $900 and you like the Trek's geometry, you may be able to get a Trek Cobia for about that price if you catch a really good deal -- same geometry, better components. Between the Marlin and the Cobia is the Trek Mamba, which also has the same geometry, but components in the middle. I like the Trek geometry better than Specialized.

I was looking at the same bikes last year, and ended up getting a Gravity 29er from BikesDirect.com. They have a very similar geometry to the Treks. Check out: Gravity 29Point4 29er Mountain Bike (similar to Cobia). I actually went a little cheaper and got the 29point3 (similar to Mamba, slightly better components). I've been very happy with the quality and feel of mine.

Hope this helps!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Note that Fishers have a different geometry from other Treks, especially 3- and 4-series Treks. When Fisher was its own company, they were playing around with a longer top tube/shorter stem geometry, and a minor correction to the fork geometry to make this work well. As a semi-independent brand they kept doing that. I'll be curious to see how long it lasts now that Trek's calling it a "collection" but I think they haven't messed it up yet.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

*Entry-level 29er advice*

Thanks for the replies so far. Took a look at bikesdirect.com at the Gravity series there. Anyone familiar with this FSX model?

Gravity FSX 29One

It says full-suspension, and specs Alivio front/Deore rear derailleurs, a 100mm Suntour XCT Series 4 V-12 fork and the Tektro Novella brakes. Also specs a KS coil rear suspension. all this for $600. Would live to get into RoxShox fork, but not sure my budget ($900 or less) will allow for that.

Again, my first impulse is to buy local, but obviously looks like more bike per dollar buying online. Any opinions on this Gravity FSX 29One specifically, and buying local vs. online in general?


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Note that Fishers have a different geometry from other Treks, especially 3- and 4-series Treks.


Good point. All of the Treks I was referring to (Marlin, Mamba, Cobia) are part of the Fisher collection -- and it's these frames that are almost the same geometry as the Gravity 29point__ (3,4,5, etc..) bikes



HawkGX said:


> Thanks for the replies so far. Took a look at bikesdirect.com at the Gravity series there. Anyone familiar with this FSX model?
> Gravity FSX 29One
> 
> It says full-suspension, and specs Alivio front/Deore rear derailleurs, a 100mm Suntour XCT Series 4 V-12 fork and the Tektro Novella brakes. Also specs a KS coil rear suspension. all this for $600. Would live to get into RoxShox fork, but not sure my budget ($900 or less) will allow for that.


As a general rule (with some exceptions) a $600 (or $800, etc.) hardtail will be a better bike than a FS (full suspension) bike that costs the same. Unless you really think you'll need FS, you may be better off with the hardtails that you were looking at (or similar at BIkes Direct). To me the components of the FSX are pretty blah.

With the Mamba, Cobia or the Gravity 29point3, 4 or 5 you would be getting a Rockshox fork (the higher the price, the better the fork). I'm all for saving money (not a bike snob), and think BikesDirect has some good values, but I'm a bit leery of most FS bikes under $1,000.

If you feel like you need a lot of assistance, either during the buying process or with set-up, and minor tuning after a few rides, then there is certainly value provided by the LBS. I'm not that mechanically inclined, but I've found that most bike repairs are not that hard to do after watching a couple of Youtube videos. If you're comfortable with that, then some of the Bikesdirect deals are pretty good value.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

*Entry-level 29er advice*

What's the general feeling about online vs. LBS bike purchases? The thought of lifetime frame warranties on the Treks and the free tuneups offered by my LBS sound really enticing to a newbie like myself. I'm not mechanically inclined, so i'd be relying on my LBS for most work beyond the simplest stuff.

If I bought, say, the Gravity 29point2 from BikesDirect, how covered is the bike/frame in terms of warranty, etc? Anyone know how they typically handle defective bikes, parts, etc? You can prolly tell I'm pretty torn between LBS and online. But if I'm going to take the plunge into a decent bike (I'm on a Wally-bike now), I want to stretch my dollar and get decent quality components.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

HawkGX said:


> What's the general feeling about online vs. LBS bike purchases?


For me, getting to test ride several bikes and maybe a few sizes of some (or all, but I doubt I'd go that far) is a big value-added.

Since you mention you'll need a lot of mechanical help from your shop, consider also that it's going to cost you a fair amount to have them assemble a catalog bike. That cost is already rolled into a bike they have.

I think the best way to stretch a buck is on a used bike. Condition is huge, so don't do it via CL, it's risky if you can't evaluate the condition of a bike pretty well yourself. Phone your local shops and see if anyone does used or consignment. Ask about last year's bikes while you're at it. Ride a bunch of bikes, ride at least one in a couple of sizes, and buy your favorite.


----------



## lov2bike01 (May 21, 2011)

Northrock is the XC6. They just came out with a 29er called XC29. The Costco in my area didn't have it. Suppose to be SRAM specs with WTB tires and rims. Let me know if you find one.


----------



## BlkF22A (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey not to steal your thread bud, but i also need help in choosing an entry level bike. Wondering if anyone can help.
I'm getting my very first bike tomorrow it'll be a Specialized Hardrock. However, I'm stuck on which one to choose and wonder if I can get help as an entry level rider. I have a $500 budget as for now. It's pretty much going to be used everyday for at least an hour and every weekend for about 2-3 hours on trails and parks.

Buddy of mines has a 2004 Specialized Hardrock Sport $75, completely stock. Then afterwards use the spare money to do some upgrades if not upgrade all parts of the bike. Then get other gears.
or
Should I go for the 2011/2012 Specialized Hardrock brand new and not worry about any upgrades for now.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

If your friend's Hardrock fits you and it's in good shape, do that.

And don't worry about upgrades for now.  Take your girlfriend to dinner or something.

Although with any bike worth owning, it's worth dialing in the fit and contact points. So you may end up wanting a different saddle or pedals, or needing a different stem to land the grips in the right place for you.


----------



## Bowfish (Jun 17, 2012)

Just got a Scott Aspect Trail for right at $500 and I am real happy with it. Its a 29" hardtail...might be something to consider.


----------

